# Orbea Onix for a short guy



## rbt816 (May 29, 2008)

Hi there, am into mountain biking but would like to get into road cycling as well.

At present, I have my eyes set on the Orbea Onix. As Orbea bikes are not carried by most of the LBS in my place (Manila, Philippines), I would probably get my bike in the US with a help of a relative. 

My question is on the sizing. I am short at 5'4" with an inseam of 71 cm or 28 inches. Will the size 48 Orbea fit me right? 

Thanks!


----------



## jlgoodin78 (Dec 13, 2007)

The Onix in a 48 should fit you just fine from my estimate. The top tube length quite often makes the Orbeas a good fit for shorter guys.

I'm also 5'4" and ride a size 51 Orbea Orca (2006 model & the geometry is the same as the Onix), but my inseam is 30-31" (yeah......long legs compared to my short torso). I just shortened from a 90mm stem to a 75mm and flipped it down so it's got zero rise. Doing that and playing around with saddle position has got me dialed in pretty darn close to perfect now. 

I'd make sure to call the shop you'd buy from and give them all of your measurements to be safe, but you'll likely be quite fine.


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

Orbeas are perfect for us short guys. I wish i knew this when I first got back into cycling, I would have saved alot of money. . The slack seat tube angles (STA) make for a shorter reach. The STA for a 48cm orbea is 73.7. Compare that with a 48cm cannondale which is at 74.5. The top tube length are exactly the same on these two bikes however the reach will be 1 cm less on the Orbea. 
I am 5'4 and ride a 48 cm Orca and am selling a 48 cm Opal soon...


----------



## amos (Apr 7, 2006)

The new Onix frames start rolling out soon. From what I can remember hearing they've tweaked the 48cm frame geometry a little but I don't have the info (or more pics) handy right now....

View attachment 127756


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

I am ~5' 5" with about a very short inseam (Long torso / super short legs) as well and I ride a 51" Onix. I tested both the 51 and the 48 and the 48 felt too cramped for me and the steering less stable (this part could just be in my head). Either may work for you but you will need to test both to make the decision for yourself.

And Amos, where did you get that picture?


----------



## rbt816 (May 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the inputs.

@Amos: when is the likely date that the 09 Onix will be released to the market?


----------

